# Por fin la terminé: Titus Motolite GE 2009



## xpro1967 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hola a todos, 

Les comparto un proyecto que inicie hace casi un año y por fin lo terminé el fin de semana pasado. Cuando creía que ya había terminado siempre aparecia el fantasma del consumismo y terminaba haciendo un upgrade a algún componente, pero ya le puse un hasta aqui si no nunca termina esto. :nono:

El cuadro es un TITUS MOTOLITE GE (Ganja Edition) 2009, hasta donde he logrado investigar solo se fabricaron 25 o 30 cuadros de estos. Si alguien sabe algo adicional de esta edición especial le agradeceré el dato.

Se customizó la apariencia con piezas de aluminio anodizado verde marca KCNC: Carretillas del cambio trasero y sus tornillos-eje, lockring del cassette, tornillos de los platos del crankset, tornillo tope de la biela izquierda, abrazadera del seatpost. 

Los bloqueos de las ruedas son marca Aerozine de titanio y aluminio anodizado verde.

El seatpost y el manubrio son Race Face Next SL de fibra de carbón.

El asiento es Selle Italia modelo Flite fabricado en piel, titanio y fibra de carbón con un diseño original de Troy Lee Designs.

Escuchare sus constructivos comentarios con sabiduria. :thumbsup:

Salu2 a to2....


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

hay que ensuciarla :thumbsup:


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

esta bien Chévere o como se dice aca en MX (bien padre) pero ahora la tienes que ensuciar.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

xpro1967 said:


> El cuadro es un TITUS MOTOLITE GE (Ganja Edition) 2009, hasta donde he logrado investigar solo se fabricaron 25 o 30 cuadros de estos. Si alguien sabe algo adicional de esta edición especial le agradeceré el dato.


Pues no se mucho mas que añadir al respecto. Es, en efecto, una 2009. El cuadro es el mismo que desde 2007, si mal no recuerdo (aqui me puede corregir Rzozaya, quien tuvo una Motolite).

Titus saco creo varias ediciones especiales de la Motolite. La Ganja, otra naranja con cuadro en color natural, aluminio pulido y no me acuerdo si otra mas. No se si sacaron una Rasta o la estoy confundiendo con esta.

Estas son las Motolite mas confiables que Titus fabrico. Las de tirantes de aluminio a veces se partian del lado del cassette. Cuando salieron las de tirantes de carbono, todo mundo se cuestiono si iban a durar, pero resultaron ser mas duras que las de aluminio.

Curiosamente, para este año las Motolite ya traian rockers de carbono, pero la Ganja los traia de Aluminio anodizado... que resulto ser bueno porque los rockers de carbono no resultaron tan confiables como los de aluminio.

Despues salieron con la FTM y su Fail Rail... digo, Light Rail que fue un verdadero fiasco y le tomo como tres iteraciones a Titus dejarlas bien.

Es un bicicleton por donde lo veas. Felicidades!!

http://forums.mtbr.com/titus/rasta-motolite-482331.html


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Muy bonita, me imagino que todavía vas a ajustar la posición del asiento.
Mucha atención en los detalles de combinación de colores.
Felicidades. :thumbsup:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Vaya, vaya, parece que tenemos a un nuevo armador de bicis Top Level en el foro de Mexico.

La verdad te quedo súper bien, y SABIA decisión de seleccionar un Chasis Titus Motolite.

La Motolite es un súper clásico la obra maestra que le dio renombre mundial a C. Coccalis.

Lastima que tras la salida de CC de Titus, la marca decayó mucho.

Saludos y felicidades por ese avión, valió la pena el año que te aventaste armandola, de Primer Nivel.


----------



## xpro1967 (Feb 1, 2011)

Gracias por los comentarios. 

Warp, efectivamente la edición Ganja es el modelo que popularmente le denominaban Rasta en alusión al significado que tiene la palabra ganja (cannabis, mariguana, mota, petate quemado, etc). El otro modelo especial que mencionas es el que muestro en la foto.

Gracias Dr. La verdad tambien paso por mi mente la FTM pero no tiene ni tantito la personalidad que tiene una Motolite. Espero que la Motolite no se sienta defraudada conmigo.

Salu2....


----------

